# Low carb substitute?



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## mikeyB (Feb 13, 2019)

Dear me, Northie. Taunting T2s?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Dear me, Northie. Taunting T2s?


TBH, I wouldn't touch one of these any more - far too sweet!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2019)

I would love to show you how far I could throw these !


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I would love to show you how far I could throw these !



Best thing to do with a cream egg I've ever heard Hobie - I think they're 'orrible too.  I quite the little ones that are kinda like overgrown Smarties, now they don't make the Jameson's little ones filled with gorgeous liquid caramel any more.


----------



## travellor (Feb 13, 2019)

I have to admit, I'll eat one, but they are too sweet now.


----------



## travellor (Feb 13, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Best thing to do with a cream egg I've ever heard Hobie - I think they're 'orrible too.  I quite the little ones that are kinda like overgrown Smarties, now they don't make the Jameson's little ones filled with gorgeous liquid caramel any more.


https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/produ...CKGcwztEGtdmEkVrVwQaAqZ6EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 13, 2019)

Can't stand them either, far too sickly, but loving the joke that cauliflower can make a low carb version of absolutely anything!


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 14, 2019)

travellor said:


> I have to admit, I'll eat one, but they are too sweet now.



Don't tell the sugar Police. They'll ban them.


Then ... what would the shops sell in Autumn????


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2019)

I like Creme Eggs. I don’t eat them regularly, mind, they’re just included in the hypo treatment armoury for a change.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2019)

Benny G said:


> It would Not exactly be a creme egg, but i bet i could make something low carb. Yolk would be peanut butter, the white double cream and coconut, the chocolate would be 85 or 90%, and something erythritol based for sickly sweetness.
> As we get closer to the day I may show a photograph or two of my attempts. I do love chocolate


That would be great @Benny G


----------



## travellor (Feb 14, 2019)

A peanut butter and double cream coconut black chocolate pudding?

I think I prefer Cabury's eggy goodness.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 15, 2019)

Benny G said:


> It would Not exactly be a creme egg, but i bet i could make something low carb. Yolk would be peanut butter, the white double cream and coconut, the chocolate would be 85 or 90%, and something erythritol based for sickly sweetness.
> As we get closer to the day I may show a photograph or two of my attempts. I do love chocolate


Peanut butter.
Double cream.
Coconut.
Choccy.
-drool-
I would like to offer my services as taster , free of course


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 15, 2019)

Of course they will all agree that cauli eggs tastes just like the real thing 

Very sweet but still enjoyable, been known to pick one up when bg is heading south.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2019)

My favourite are the Lindt truffle eggs...!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 17, 2019)

Did an experiment today with a Creme Egg, purely for scientific research purposes. Starting BG 6.4, Creme Egg consumed. Only basal insulin running. One hour later, BG stable at 10.2. Insulin correction applied.

So why did I do the experiment? So that I know exactly how much I need to bolus for a Creme Egg, of course.

 Armed with that knowledge, I can buy them with equanimity. And I know I don’t need two to correct a hypo, which is rather tragic, but that’s the price you pay for laying your life on the line for the advancement of science.

Reproduction of this paper is forbidden under copyright law, and must not be used by those without access to insulin. No mice were harmed in the experimental model.


----------



## WHT (Feb 23, 2019)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 10843


----------

